# Where are the Avast virus definitions stored?



## h_kunte (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello people...

I want to format my PC, but before that I want to back-up the virus definitions of my Anti-Virus program. I am using Avast Home Edition v 4.7 

Can anyone tell me where the updates folder is present? 

I did a search for the *.vpu file extension & found a few files in the folder:

C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\Setup

Is that the folder where the definition files are stored?

Also, can I restore these backed-up files after I reinstall Windows & the anti-visrus package; _without_ any issues?

Looking forward to replies...

-HK.


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 23, 2007)

better download the latest one from Avast site


----------



## aj27july (Mar 23, 2007)

ya.
the avast antivirus definitions are only about 5 mb.
so u better download them.


----------



## ismart (Mar 23, 2007)

download from www.majorgeeks.com...


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 24, 2007)

BackUp the Antvirus(Avast or something like that) folder Common Files and also the whole Program Files\Antvirus directory. Then install the AV to a new computer, in your friend's, neighbour's, or uncles or VMware's Virtual Computer (where that AV has not been installed before, just for test) and then overwrite the AV folder in the Program Files and Common Files. Check for the date of the database from the AV program......

If it has been updated, you can keep the same backup for the later install in your computer too.... Otherwise, i have no Idea...

You can check for possible locations yourself.. Like ZA puts 'em in the Windows folder, McAfee in the installed prog dir and so on.... I have used avast, but then I was very young and did not bother to check where it keeps it update files... Try and find it out yourself if noone's helping.. Thats how you learn....


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 24, 2007)

Firstly, the database file is not a .vpu file but .vps file.
The Avasat Database files are stored in your C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\DATA folder. Navigate to the folder and you will see a file named "400.vps", that is file that has the definitions. Also backup the "Avast4.db", which is the database file as well as "Avast4.ini", which are your settings. 

                          After formatting, just paste this files in the DATA folder again and your Avast should be updated.

THANKS.................................................!


----------

